# Carpincho , el nuevo robot industria argentina



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

Fue desarrollado por la Universidad Central y está preparado para tomar decisiones y trabajar en equipo en actividades como agricultura o vigilancia de edificios.
"Carpincho" es el nombre de un prototipo de robot desarrollado por investigadores argentinos y preparado para tomar ciertas decisiones y trabajar en equipo en actividades como la agricultura o la vigilancia de edificios.

"Este robot tiene la capacidad de auto referenciarse con un GPS a bordo y puede tomar decisiones, por lo que puede ir a los puntos que le indiquemos", según explicó Gerardo Acosta, investigador y docente de la Universidad Central de la Provincia de Buenos Aires.

Sus creadores eligieron el nombre de "Carpincho" por el tamaño del ingenio, su apariencia y su forma de desplazarse sobre el campo, que recordó a los investigadores a este roedor de gran tamaño que habita en zonas de la pampa argentina, agregó Acosta.

El robot se puede programar a través de una interfaz tan sencilla como la del sistema de mapas de un conocido navegador de Internet, mediante marcas en los puntos de origen y destino.

"Carpincho" es capaz de detectar los obstáculos y "tomar un camino u otro en función de los objetos que se encuentre y del entorno", indicó el experto argentino.

Además, el equipo de Investigación Tecnológica en Electricidad y Mecatrónica (Intelymec) de la Universidad trabaja para que el robot pueda realizar trabajos en "cooperación" con otras máquinas para cumplir distintas tareas.

"La idea es llegar a reunir un grupo de robots con movimiento autónomo que se comuniquen entre ellos", añadió Acosta, para lo cual estudian opciones de robótica organizativa, como una "auto-organización" o el establecimiento de un "líder" entre las máquinas.

Las posibilidades del robot dependen, explicó el investigador, de los sensores que se incorporen a la maquinaria, de forma que podría adaptarse a trabajos en "agricultura o vigilancia de edificios" e incluso como "cortadora de césped automática en grandes espacios".

Pese a las posibles aplicaciones del robot en actividades en tierra, el origen de "Carpincho" está en el medio acuático, ya que el proyecto original partió de un programa de varias instituciones europeas para desarrollar un "vehículo móvil autónomo submarino" que podía detectar obstáculos en su camino.

"En 2006 traigo el proyecto a Argentina y decidimos probar en la superficie terrestre", dijo Acosta, quien reconoció que el cambio en la investigación también se debió a la "lejanía del mar", ya que la Universidad, en la ciudad de Tandil, está a 200 kilómetros de la costa.

No obstante, los científicos de Intelymec también trabajan en un prototipo acuático, bautizado como "Ictiobot", que despertó el interés del Instituto de Investigación y Desarrollo Pesquero por su utilidad para realizar seguimientos de especies.

La construcción del prototipo de "Carpincho" costó unos US$7 mil, un gasto que podría disminuir sensiblemente si se fabricara en serie, lo que permitiría "abaratar costes", apuntó el experto.

Aunque "Carpincho" está todavía en fase "experimental", ya que según Acosta el grupo de investigación no está "interesado en desarrollar productos", algunas instituciones públicas ya han manifestado su interés por el proyecto, especialmente los equipos de bomberos, que ven posibilidades de utilizar el ingenio para el rescate de personas.
fuente 
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutouno/nota/161549-carpincho-un-robot-argentino/ no se se esta bien hice un copy-paste


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 11, 2012)

Lo veo muy escueto y simple como para decir que valió la pena gastar U$D7.000


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2012)

y buee estamos en argentina,por algo se empieza


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 12, 2012)

Acá en Argentina vi mejores cosas, por eso digo. No soy de andar diciendo mis berretines por decir!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

que no te escuche Gerardo


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Esta bueno para experimentar y aprender pero no le veo mucha ultilidad ni nada novedoso, creo que cualkiera de nosotros podria hacerlo y por menos plata. Igual estari bueno que pongan mas detalles y algunas fotos para completar el informe.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

de eso que no te quepa ni la menor duda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 12, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Esta bueno para experimentar y aprender pero no le veo mucha ultilidad ni nada novedoso, creo que cualkiera de nosotros podria hacerlo y por menos plata. Igual estari bueno que pongan mas detalles y algunas fotos para completar el informe.



A eso mismo me refiero!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.elnuevoherald.com/2012/03/09/1147965/carpincho-el-robot-argentino-que.html



Neodymio dijo:


> A eso mismo me refiero!



lo mismo digo ,pero como es investigación tienen mas costos que si lo hiciéramos nosotros


----------



## Dario (Mar 12, 2012)

hace poco estuve haciendo un presupuesto de un robot de vigilancia semi autonomo radiocontrolado con casi las mismas prestaciones y ademas podria interactuar con el sistema de alarma que tambien iria incluido y puedo decirte que de ese presupuesto me sobrarian aproximadamente $23,500 jejeje...  miren este video que les dejo aca, estan buenisimos estos dos y creo por lo que se ve, que son autonomos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 12, 2012)

Esperaba algo más...

Me decepcione una vez más de nosotros mismos...

Es un carrito a control remoto!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Esperaba algo más...
> 
> Me decepcione una vez más de nosotros mismos...
> 
> Es un carrito a control remoto!!!!



... Realidad...

Aún me sigo preguntando, ¿empiezo electrónica, o no?

Leí por ahí (creo que en el foro), que acá (en Argentina), no tenés posibilidad de crear y/o armar algo nuevo (novedoso), o modificar algo existente, ya que los europeos no te dejan realizarlo (o porque lo tienen registrado y no dejan desarrollar nada, o porque leyes del bla bla bla..)...


PD: Me hizo acordar de "Comando Carpincho" de "CQC"...(minuto 2:30)


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 16, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ... Realidad...
> 
> Aún me sigo preguntando, ¿empiezo electrónica, o no?
> 
> ...



Por suerte estás algo errado, conozco estudiantes de Ing. Electrónica y crean un montón de cosas novedosas y las venden. Eso de las leyes no se de donde lo sacaste a menos que quieras mejorar un preamplificador Behringer pero no creo que te hagas ing. electrónico para eso solamente.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 17, 2012)

Obviamente debe ser un bichito algo útil...pero digo...con ese tamaño en un campo de verdad...queda chico...le pasa un caballo cerca, tal vez lo pisa y lo destruye...

Las distancias a recorrer son muy grandes y con ese tamaño se pierde en una huella de vaca....

Lo que yo digo es que está buenisimo...pero podríamos gastar más y hacer cositas más copadas....más rebuscaditas...más grandes de tamaño al menos....


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 27, 2012)

haaa jaja, perdon por desvirtuar... pero a los 4 minutos esta la papa del video, no a los 2:30 como decis! QUE DOLORRRRRR



DJ T3 dijo:


> ... Realidad...
> 
> Aún me sigo preguntando, ¿empiezo electrónica, o no?
> 
> ...


----------

